# NE PA Lowe’s Snow Contract?



## E.L.P.M. (Aug 31, 2016)

I had the Lowe’s snow contract for my local Lowe’s for 2 years threw Meritt. Last snow season Meritt lost the contract to another NPM company I assume. Does anyone know who holds the Lowe’s contract or NEPA.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

E.L.P.M. said:


> I had the Lowe's snow contract for my local Lowe's for 2 years threw Meritt. Last snow season Meritt lost the contract to another NPM company I assume. Does anyone know who holds the Lowe's contract or NEPA.


I assume you went and asked the local manager of the stores you did?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> I assume you went and asked the local manager of the stores you did?


I'd be willing to bet they have no clue....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'd be willing to bet they have no clue....


I would bet that also....But its a place to start...Maybe..Just Maybe they could make a call or two and help you out...It's a long shot...But it's the first shot


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Doesn’t mirror lawn turf doctor out of Tennessee have Lowe’s? Or maybe it’s command 7, I don’t know, these NSP’s don’t pay and then they wonder why they lose these big contracts.
Except Ferrandino and Sons, if you tell them they don’t pay the claim they’ve changed


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

I just turned my bid for the Lowe's in my area mine went directly to store Manger


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JT&SONS said:


> I just turned my bid for the Lowe's in my area mine went directly to store Manger


Lowes hasn't been direct to store in a loooong time. You know how far your bid will make it? Straight from the manager to file 13.

The managers are clueless most of the time as far as who has the contract unless something goes wrong during the winter.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If they lost the contract for last season, who performed the service?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I would bet that also....But its a place to start...Maybe..Just Maybe they could make a call or two and help you out...It's a long shot...But it's the first shot


Yes it should be a place to start especially if the guy has done it the last 2 years (and they were pleased) he should have some sort of a realationship with someone there.


----------



## E.L.P.M. (Aug 31, 2016)

I did’t have a good relationship with the store manager. The first year I had the Lowe’s we had a 23 inch snow storm. He wanted me to stack the snow but that was a out of scope service and Meritt wouldn’t approve it. So when I told him I wouldn’t stack or move the snow he wasn’t very happy.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Did merit actually pay you for all services you performed?


----------



## E.L.P.M. (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes, knock on wood. I haven’t had a problem with any of the NSP’s I work with. I sometimes have to call but I always get paid.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you do not want to see that store manager. Go to another Lowes location and pick there brains on who has the contracts.


----------



## E.L.P.M. (Aug 31, 2016)

Good idea!


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Lowes hasn't been direct to store in a loooong time. You know how far your bid will make it? Straight from the manager to file 13.
> 
> The managers are clueless most of the time as far as who has the contract unless something goes wrong during the winter.


 I'm not sure. My fiancee's secretary husband is the General Manger for 3 of the stores in our area that's just what i was told do. Its to big for me to handle anyway i ended up bidding lawn care landscape side not the snow side.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

E.L.P.M. said:


> Yes, knock on wood. I haven't had a problem with any of the NSP's I work with*. I sometimes have to call* but I always get paid.


Sounds like a problem...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If you have to wait long enough to call for your money its a problem. This should not be the norm.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

A night course for small business at the County College, one of the things the guy stated about the time value of money, timely payments. Otherwise the customer is operating their business to much on your dime. Yes I know from experience.


----------

